# All There Was To Imagine



## shedpog329 (Feb 24, 2017)

kjlb


----------



## mark_schaeffer (Feb 25, 2017)

To try for all that's possible
or to deal with what[ever] remains?
What [oddity piles] a mountain tall
from what's left or swept away?

What hovers over every shoulder 
with the fear of what we are.

:???::???::???:

[Where the learn'd astronomer or
even Whitman knew a certain child's game.]

inflated, breaks the tone of your opening

:disillusionment:

good title - think you can tease more out if it


----------



## escorial (Feb 25, 2017)

your poetry is always a short version of ulysses for me


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Feb 27, 2017)

Hey Shepdog!

This was good. Great phrasing and poetic prowess in here.

Great! : D


----------



## ned (Mar 1, 2017)

hello -

mark has some good ideas - but I love the poetic introspection here.

thanks for sharing
Ned


----------



## CrimsonAngel223 (Mar 2, 2017)

Weird piece but enjoyable at the same time. Tripped me out though.


----------



## shedpog329 (Mar 3, 2017)

thnks for the comments!!


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 4, 2017)

shedpog329 said:


> To try for all that is possible
> or to deal with whatever remains?
> What oddity piles a mountain tall
> from what's left or swept away?
> ...




Hello, shedpog... this poem showcases the complex style of your work... the first stanza is fierce, completely fabulous, complex? Yes, but understandable.. second stanza was a little obscure for my tiny mind, but still I found it intriguing and it had the same tone/ mood as the first stanza, and I almost... almost totally understand the last stanza, and the last stanza has a fabulous flow... I enjoyed reading this one...


----------



## Sebald (Mar 6, 2017)

Beautiful.


----------



## sas (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, I've looked at all the comments on all your recent posts. You only say "thanks". So, I will assume you do not want any workshop efforts by others. sas


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 7, 2017)

enjoyed the read and your construction.


----------



## shedpog329 (Mar 7, 2017)

Sas.  Dont get the wrong idea my "thanks for the posts"  is just me being my humble self.  I really do appreciate all the comments and critiques. 

Firemajic.  This one is about lost ambitions.  The Learn'd Astronomer is a poem by Walt Whitman that I studied years ago in college.  Go check it out the last stanza might make more sense.


----------



## sas (Mar 8, 2017)

Shedpog,

My comment wasn't a chastisement. I believe some who post here are not looking for workshop comments. I think you are one, which is fine. Others do want critique.

Personally, I believe this group should not do workshop, as there is another group already for that. Why two? How do we know which poem is posted here just to share one's work and which is for workshop? I found this very confusing when I joined WF, and still do. 

Anyway, perhaps you could start,as an example, and when you post a poem preface it with: Not For Workshop. At least, those poems you do not wish to work on. 

Love your work.  Sas
.


----------

